# Outlook 2003: Fehler bei Briefpapier



## raccoon (12. Februar 2007)

Guten morgen,

ich habe eine HTML Datei erstellt für einen Newsletter, nun möchte ich diese HTML als EMail versenden. Die einzige Option die ich dazu gesehen hab war dann zuerst die HTML Datei Als Briefpapier abzuspeichern.

Wie gesagt so getan. Nun habe ich aber das Problem das egal welchen Background ich in der HTML Datei angebe, er zeigt ihn in der weiteren Version nicht an, Sagen wirs mal so Ich Setze ein Bild in die HTML Datei als Bild, diese wird im Outlook dann auch ordnungsgemäß angezeigt, nun mache ich für eine Tabelle ein Image als Background, dies wird vom Outlook nicht richtig übernommen in das Briefpapier.

Nun meine Frage bzw. Fragen:

1. Gibt es eine andere möglichkeit einen Newsletter zu versenden als die Briefpapier Formatierung?

2. Weiß jemand wie ich den Tabellenbackground sichtbar machen kann?

Joa das war erstmal alles, Danke und bis bald


----------

